# New Heroes Sub-forum



## Reznor (Sep 27, 2008)

Due to an increasing amount of fandom and overflow of the discussion thread, we've made a Heroes sub-forum.

Enjoy!
Xena: Warrior Princess


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2008)

Awesome, thanks Reznor.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 27, 2008)

HEy Reznor. How's it going buddy?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 27, 2008)

haha, nice, hope this Heroes fever will last for a while


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 27, 2008)

Its also in the wrong section


----------



## Gooba (Sep 27, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> haha, nice, hope this Heroes fever will last for a while


Me too, although it was this big last year too.  We were about 90% of the way to making it when we realized the strike was going to ruin everything.



> Its also in the wrong section


Not anymore.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 27, 2008)

Yay its fixed 

Now half my posts in there look silly


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2008)

glad I thought of it 

anyways thanks


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 27, 2008)

Outstanding.


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 27, 2008)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Reznor (Sep 27, 2008)

Haha, shit. Where'd I put it?


----------



## dixie (Sep 27, 2008)

Hell yeah!! 

Thankin you!


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice work
this should be an interesting sub forum


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah, nice work.



*Spoiler*: __ 



TENGEN. TOPPA. GURREN. LAGANN.


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 27, 2008)

HALLELUJA!
THANKS!


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Renzor


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 27, 2008)

I hope there's going to be a LOST sub-forum once it comes back.


----------



## Chee (Sep 27, 2008)

Overflow was an understatement. That darn thread was always on the front page.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 27, 2008)

Does it need a mod?


----------



## Chee (Sep 27, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Does it need a mod?



Why don't you just _take_ the mod powers, Sylar?


----------



## Sylar (Sep 27, 2008)

Too easy.

Let them _give_ me the power. And then...


----------



## Chee (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Batman (Sep 28, 2008)

Well I'll be. This is kinda kick-ass.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 28, 2008)

If anyone is going to mod it, it's Noah.

Rez, you put it in KTV-Channel 12.


----------



## Chee (Sep 28, 2008)

Sylar >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Noah.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 28, 2008)

But I'd be such a great mod.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 28, 2008)

Gooba said:


> If anyone is going to mod it, it's Noah.
> 
> Rez, you put it in KTV-Channel 12.


 Ah. I think I see what I was thinking


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, you were just about to give me banning powers.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Sep 28, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Does it need a mod?





Gooba said:


> If anyone is going to mod it, it's Noah.



I vote Sylar for Modship 



Sylar said:


> But I'd be such a great mod.



I believe in Sylar.

I can't believe no one's said this yet:

*YATTA!*


----------



## Chee (Sep 29, 2008)

I believe in Sylar to.


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 29, 2008)

Ah, awesome.


----------



## Grape (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks again Reznor.

Even though I asked you to make the sub forum, I have not yet even made one post, or topic there. 

Hopefully that will end soon


----------



## Sylar (Sep 30, 2008)

Seriously though...

Just get back to me on the whole 'mod' thing.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 30, 2008)

I consider the Lifestyle section more important.


----------



## Xion (Sep 30, 2008)

I only saw the first couple of eps and then the schedule fucked me over.


----------



## SMOKER X (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome, thanks Reznor.


----------



## ledor0723 (Jan 18, 2009)

very interesting...great idea!!!


----------

